

Fifty is the new thirty - DodgyEggplant
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2012/03/fifty-is-the-new-thirty.html

======
newscrunchtime
I so agree that people this days are getting 20 years younger mentally because
we are more flexible right now and we can easy adapt to our environment these
days.

